# nz student visa



## chinmay shah (Sep 15, 2011)

hi all

can any one guide me for student visa 

i want to apply for my wife and want to joint her on spouse visa

my wife is Bachelor of engineer in plastics field and MBA in finance also pursuing phd in managemt..over 5 yr exp in corporate and teaching collage students

I am a IT person with 6yr work exp

so i want 2 or 3 better university names and short course details related to manege mt filed wit budget fees structure,ielts score for both of us etc.. 

so we can get and idea also guide me with any other points if i am missing here as our long term plan is to apply for PR...

also we have a 3 yr child tooo...

so i need a better advice


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chinmay shah said:


> hi all
> 
> can any one guide me for student visa
> 
> ...


Hi there 
You won't find oodles of universities in NZ - but we have a few. With your wife's qualifications (a bright lady!) she may be even more limited. 

Have a look at Universities New Zealand - Te P?kai Tara - this should give you contact details too.


----------



## newt (Feb 5, 2012)

the immigration dot govt dot nz is a very helpful site i'm using
check it out.


----------

